# Made an appointment for a massage that I won ~eek~



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

So, I won a free 30 minute massage that was a prize for losing the most weight over the holiday's in my workout class. I held onto it for two weeks, and noticed it actually expires on March 15, so it was either make this appointment or let it go to waste, which I really didn't want to do. 

I'm nervous though. I am not sure what to expect during a professional massage.


----------



## chickenfett (Jun 2, 2011)

I might be revealing too much right now, but when I was a teenager people used to touch me in ways that were...er...you know. I have been uncomfortable with touch from ANYONE since AND have issues forming relationships. I actually got a massage at work as part of a thing for benefits and employee morale or whatever. Anyways, once I stopped thinking about a person touching me and began to just focus on the relaxation, it got better. If I can get past it, then you can too.
I mean, if you don't want the massage, you can just give the coupon to someone else, right?


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

I do want to go through with it though. It's just going to be a little awkward. But I do want to experience it.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Go for it. I had it before and its very relaxing. Remember to tip though.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Enjoy.


----------



## glitterx (Dec 15, 2013)

hey ! well done for not letting it go to waste! im a massage therapist and just reassuring you theres nothing to worry about. Let the therapist know its your first massage and she will explain everything and she will leave the room for you to get changed. Most people are a little tense for their first massage and it can feel weird to have a stranger touching you, but remember its a treat for you, switch off your thoughts and you will love it


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I get a massage once a month. It's well worth any slight discomfort you might feel beforehand. I think anybody suffering from anxiety should get regular massages. All that crap builds up in the neck and shoulders and makes us feel all the more tense.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

LoungeFly said:


> I'm nervous though. I am not sure what to expect during a professional massage.


I've done a lot of "research" on this using the internet. All I can say is to relax your body and let things happen. You will enjoy it immensely.


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

ahhhhh, it's tomorrow night!!!!

I'm excited but nervous.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Congrats on that. It will probably be nothing short of amazing lol. Might hurt a little bit if you have tension. It's mostly relaxing though. There usually isn't pressure to talk.


----------



## inthewater (Mar 1, 2014)

I completely understand your apprehension. I guess by now you've been, and I hope it went well. A friend bought me a 45-minute massage/sugar scrub for my birthday recently. While I appreciated it, I wanted to vomit at the thought of a total stranger touching me all over in a small room. 

I ended up going because my friend bought herself a massage, too, and we were able to get them done at the same time, in the same room. I told the massage therapist that I felt nervous and awkward, and I think it helped that she knew how I was feeling. I also wore a bathing suit because I wasn't comfortable being naked. It took me about 20 minutes to relax, but in the end, it was pretty enjoyable. The best part was the hot towels they put on me at the end. Instant relaxation. I don't know if I'll go again, but the experience was nice.


----------



## SadSelf (Jan 24, 2014)

Take your free massage , its really enjoyable , you will feel good


----------

